# dumb apprentice question!!



## pipefryer (May 11, 2013)

heckuva first post here, but here goes. How many fixtures can you put on a 3" drain? The guy I am working with likes to run things into a "drainage header" instead of grouping things. We started from the master bath wc, picked up the main vent, then picked up a tub, lav, wc, and vent from the main house bathroom. All that then runs over to 4" and out to the field. Is this normal?


----------



## gardon (Apr 24, 2013)

depends on the fixture's, you can put a lot on a 3" line, but only two water closets


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

It depends...
An intro might give us more to go on...


----------



## pipefryer (May 11, 2013)

Redwood said:


> It depends...
> An intro might give us more to go on...


This is on a new construction. 3 BR, 2 1/2 bath, 2500 sq ft ranch house with full basement.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Well updating your location to Michigan helped somewhat...

What's your code?


----------



## pipefryer (May 11, 2013)

redwood said:


> well updating your location to michigan helped somewhat...
> 
> What's your code?


ipc


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

It's about drain fixture units. Not how many rooms or sqr foot. But if your a app and this guy plumbing is a plumber wth are you on here questioning his install ???


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

pipefryer said:


> heckuva first post here, but here goes. How many fixtures can you put on a 3" drain? The guy I am working with likes to run things into a "drainage header" instead of grouping things. We started from the master bath wc, picked up the main vent, then picked up a tub, lav, wc, and vent from the main house bathroom. All that then runs over to 4" and out to the field. Is this normal?


If your IPC, look at Section 710 of your code book. Also so you know, it's not the amount of fixtures you can put on a 3", its the amount of DFUs you can put in them.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

There are no dumb apprentice questions. Just dumb apprentices asking questions.


----------



## shakeyglenn68 (Dec 29, 2010)

pipefryer said:


> heckuva first post here, but here goes. How many fixtures can you put on a 3" drain? The guy I am working with likes to run things into a "drainage header" instead of grouping things. We started from the master bath wc, picked up the main vent, then picked up a tub, lav, wc, and vent from the main house bathroom. All that then runs over to 4" and out to the field. Is this normal?


 To satisfy my interest in this question. Did you by any chance ask the PLUMBER why he was doing it??:whistling2:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

shakeyglenn68 said:


> To satisfy my interest in this question. Did you by any chance ask the PLUMBER why he was doing it??:whistling2:


Amen !!!! If I knew I had an app second guessing my install on the World Wide Web. I'd be pissed.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Amen !!!! If I knew I had an app second guessing my install on the World Wide Web. I'd be pissed.


If the Master has good aim, maybe he's tired of being hit upside the head with fittings.


----------



## pipefryer (May 11, 2013)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Amen !!!! If I knew I had an app second guessing my install on the World Wide Web. I'd be pissed.


Flame away here but I'm not exactly new to sniffing glue with you guys. The JM is about 6 weeks past passing his test and known for doing some squirrely installs. 

I obviously need a better understanding of IPC...but go ahead and be pissed!


----------



## Chadillac80 (Dec 22, 2012)

pipefryer said:


> heckuva first post here, but here goes. How many fixtures can you put on a 3" drain? The guy I am working with likes to run things into a "drainage header" instead of grouping things. We started from the master bath wc, picked up the main vent, then picked up a tub, lav, wc, and vent from the main house bathroom. All that then runs over to 4" and out to the field. Is this normal?


Here in Texas 3" is pretty standard for build drains. Once the building sewer begins it increases to 4" on down to the city. It all depends on your drain fixture units though. I've seen 2 story dwellings countless times with a 3" building drain...Just count the fixture units and you'll have your answer. There's my 2 cents.


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Amen !!!! If I knew I had an app second guessing my install on the World Wide Web. I'd be pissed.


Some people are sensitive LOL.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

JWBII said:


> Some people are sensitive LOL.


That's what she said !!


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

3" is the new 4." The fixtures now are low flow, 3" is plenty big for for what 4" used to pick up.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

422 plumber said:


> 3" is the new 4." the fixtures now are low flow, 3" is plenty big for for what 4" used to pick up.


twss!


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

Look at that, a mod participating in hijacking a thread rofl


----------

